# SnowWolf 75w?



## Cruzz_33 (9/10/15)

Came across this, this morning.
Sorry if it's a bit uninformative but i was busy with the DNA 200 list I made. Go check it out.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/list-of-dna-200-mods.t15718/

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

